

Linus: the android gmail app is a total piece of shit - nkurz
http://marc.info/?l=linux-kernel&m=128830292030525&w=2

======
nkurz
I have to agree with this. Could someone explain why Google puts so little
effort in to this? It would seem that if they open-sourced it it would be
drastically improved within a week. The basic functionality is relatively
smooth and convenient, but almost everything beyond this feels like it was
written as a late-night student project and never looked at again:

    
    
      * No way to change to an alternate send address without extreme measures.
      * Quoting is extremely primitive: top posting only with automatic truncation. 
      * Often starts by showing me a seeming random recent message rather than the inbox. 
      * Delete-and-move-to-next often skips messages requiring multiple passes.
      * No discernible pattern whether return key goes back to inbox or previous message. 
      * Autocomplete prefers strangers to the addresses of the people I mail daily.
      * Sent messages frequently don't show up immediately and appear to be incomplete.
      * Sometimes hangs on large attachments requiring force-stops and cache-clearing.
    

Is there a good business reason that this would be such a low priority for
Google? I can't think that it's just a simple oversight. Is it incompetence? A
cunning scheme to force people to use the web site rather than the app?

